# cheapest siding material (that is not vinyl siding)?



## UALocal1Plumber

Edited


----------



## tjbnwi

White aluminum siding???

Look into LP SmartSide or SmartPanels. Not going to be as cheep as vinyl, nothing will be. Nice products to work with.

Tom


----------



## buildenterprise

LP SmartSide, more durable than vinyl siding yet still low cost.


----------



## greg24k

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Guys!
> 
> I'm installing a small bump out shed in the back of my shop. The existing siding is red brick.
> 
> What's the cheapest material to use to side it that is not super ugly white vinyl siding? Is there a wood species that's even close in price? Or something else like eifs or even Portland cement plaster that's close in price?
> 
> Thanks
> Keith


Tar-paper... be sure to put staples per manufacturer specs :thumbsup:


----------



## Windwash

Hardi off CL is many times $1-2 a stick. Paint whatever color suits you.


----------



## Bigheadnick

Easy, t-111 plywood siding, its even cheaper than vinyl, all cost considered. U can get it treated, pre coated or natural
http://www.lowes.com/Building-Supplies/Siding-Stone-Veneer/Wood-Siding/_/N-1z11pro/pl


----------



## Roofcheck

Why not vinyl? IMO the trim is what makes vinyl look cheap, well that and the seams but the seams are evident. In fact panels can be bought in 12'-16' and maybe longer depending on local supplies. 

Vinyl is more final than many of the other options, Pressboard LP, Cement board all rely on paint finish to protect.


----------



## TBFGhost

?? Treated Pine Clapboard?? Painted six sides and kept off the room an inch and it should be fine for years, no?


----------



## Jdub2083

T1-11 gets my vote. Quick and easy and doesn't cost a fortune. Plus it covers a good amount of sq ft fast :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering

I can't stand T1-11. But it is cheap.

Fill a swimming pool with paint and toss your sheets in there for a good soak. Otherwise it will eat paint like nobody's business. :whistling

How many other guys out there that got their fill of that stuff in the 80's? I thought the we were going to cover the planet with that stuff. :laughing:


----------



## mrcharles

Only thing I like about T1-11 is the few projects where I've been able to hardi right over it.


----------



## 91782

mrcharles said:


> Only thing I like about T1-11 is the few projects where I've been able to hardi right over it.


There you go - that's the wonder of T111 - it's ready fro whatever you can afford to put over it next time.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber

Can I side with FRP? I have a bunch left over from when we did our bathroom.

Keith


----------



## CScalf

probably not the cheapest, but this way it will be well "hidden"


----------



## UALocal1Plumber

Edited


----------



## slowsol

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Can I side with FRP? I have a bunch left over from when we did our bathroom.
> 
> Keith


Let me get this straight. You think vinyl siding is ugly, but you're willing to side it with FRP?????:blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Roofcheck

CScalf said:


> probably not the cheapest, but this way it will be well "hidden"


Dude? Where the f did that house go?


----------



## greg24k

Gus Dering said:


> I can't stand T1-11. But it is cheap.
> 
> Fill a swimming pool with paint and toss your sheets in there for a good soak. Otherwise it will eat paint like nobody's business. :whistling
> 
> How many other guys out there that got their fill of that stuff in the 80's? I thought the we were going to cover the planet with that stuff. :laughing:


In the 80's it was cheap, it's not so cheap anymore my Friend it cost more then siding. Around here in the box store its about $33 per sheet and you need 3> boards to cover 100 SF, for this price you can get good quality siding.


----------



## CSinMa

Put tyvek over the wall and save your money for some "real" siding.
Heck, I see whole houses wrapped in tyvek for years around here.
I guess they call it "siding" in New England.


----------



## Morning Wood

White Cedar shingles aren't that pricey. It's the labor that drives their cost up.

Since its your own shop, free labor.


----------

